# B&H 1DX Order Fulfillment Tracking



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm starting this thread to provide some relief for those of us who ordered a 1DX from B&H.

Apparently B&H is giving positive indication if your camera is due to ship soon or saying there is no update available if they are not expecting it to go out within the next few days.

We should be able to track based on date and time ordered from the users here willing to share if they have received positive feedback (or a tracking number) or negative response. 

*STATUS BASED ON THIS THREAD (updated 7/18/12 1:30PM EST):
*
It sounds like *orders placed before 11:45 AM EST on 3/16 have shipped with tracking numbers. Orders placed after 3/16 11:45AM EST have no known expected shipping time.* (unless someone here posts information that contradicts that, I will update regularly)

*Information based on:*

KoolKurle:
"Just got an email from B&H, my 1DX web order (3/14/12 ~2:30pm eastern) has shipped"

Erik S. Klein:
"Email confirmation time stamped [3/14] 3:31 EST. Tracking number for Wednesday delivery via 2 day air."

neuroanatomist:
"March 14th, 6 PM Eastern. Date: 03/14/2012
Order #: 1019890xxx
Order Type: WEB
Shipping Method: UPS Ground
Order Status: Shipped

Scheduled Arrival Date: 07/10/12"

--------------------------------------

*Rules:* Please post if you have checked with B&H; online chat, phone conversation, checked your order status on their site, have received either positive or negative indication of your order shipping along with the timestamp (please use EST since B&H is in NY) of your order confirmation email (please don't post order numbers)


----------



## pup73 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: B&H 1DX Order Fulfillment*

i'll start...

i was told twice by two different CSRs that i WILL NOT be including in their first alottment.

my online pre-order was placed 3/14/12 ay 11.19pm EST (what the hell is i thinking, waiting that long???) 

-c


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: B&H 1DX Order Fulfillment*

3/16 11:46AM EST

Negative Response

Update 7/18 10:45AM

Camera has shipped, have tracking info.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 5, 2012)

3-14-12 1:47pm 3801052xx will ship this week !!!I received positive response I WIIL UP DATE tonight ( no e-mail when I got home so it's fri or next week )


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 5, 2012)

3/14/12 at 9:39PM. Told today that my order is not yet ready for shipment but that I should make sure my CC company knows that a charge will come in the near future (whatever that means) 

CSR went on to say that they have many bodies coming in to cover pre-orders and he sees that my order was placed early on. He would not go into any more detail than that.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 5, 2012)

3-14-12 1:42pm EST , positive , should ship this week, will update if it does


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

another 3/14/12 i forgot when I placed the order , but it was around 4 hours after preorders started. I received positiver response saying that I will get it in the shipment probably on Friday (tomorrow) and will get it sometime next week. Heard it from 2 reps.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 5, 2012)

Phone order placed on 3/14 just after noon PST. Email confirmation time stamped 3:31 EST. 

Negative confirmation from a B&H Rep: "Item is backordered. We don't have any additional info..."

Item is listed as "backordered" on the order tracking page at the B&H website.


----------



## bughunter (Jul 5, 2012)

3/16 2:18 PM - rep. had no info for me other than to say they expect their FIRST shipment to arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## devman (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread - I was juggling some funds around and couldn't pre-order until March 21st. So I'm not expecting to be in the first shipment or two but am desperately hoping to get it by the end of July as I have a couple events in August to cover.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2012)

March 14th, 6 PM Eastern. Was told my order should ship end of this week or early next week.


----------



## mmoon (Jul 5, 2012)

on 06/13/12

I am farther than all.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 5, 2012)

I tried but I couldn't leave well enough alone. Curiosity got the better of me and patience lost out. 

Instead of calling I tried chat this time. The first response was the canned (literally cut-and-paste) "we don't have an estimate... thank you for your patience..."

I pressed a little indicating that I knew orders placed just before mine had shipped.

From there:

Him: Okay I'm looking further into this for you.
Erik: Thank you, sir. 
Him: Great News!!
Him: I see we have a shipment on its way from the manufacturer, and you are on it.
Him: We should be filling your order within the next week or so.

I read that as, basically, I'm in the second wave. Not too bad for being on the left coast and being a bit slow on the trigger...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> March 14th, 6 PM Eastern. Was told my order should ship end of this week or early next week.



yup i was told the same thing as well. hopefully they arent lying!!


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> March 14th, 6 PM Eastern. Was told my order should ship end of this week or early next week.


I'm in the same boat--albeit ordered a little before, but you wouldn't tell it by the order number.

Order number 1019890xxx. They said probably tomorrow for shipping, but maybe next week. I think it simply depends on how many they fulfill before they close for Shabbat.

For what it's worth, it seems like mine and neuro's number just missed the very first shipment. One of the guys (the guy who made is order at two thirty) had an order number of 1019886xxx.


----------



## devank (Jul 5, 2012)

3/14 11:00 AM PST

Shipped yesterday


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 5, 2012)

devank said:


> 3/14 11:00 AM PST
> 
> Shipped yesterday



What a difference an hour makes...


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

Updated status at top of the thread.

Thank you for the information guys, this is GREAT!!

Reminder: Please help out your fellow B&H 1DX customers and post if you have not. If nothing else, this thread will help keep our sanity while we wait for our babies to arrive.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > March 14th, 6 PM Eastern. Was told my order should ship end of this week or early next week.
> ...



darn it, i wonder how to guage phone orders...=((


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> darn it, i wonder how to guage phone orders...=((



I am no expert on B&H ordering system, but I would imagine it should be the same as ordering online. When you call and place an order, your order goes into their order queue. Did you receive an email confirmation? If you did, use the timestamp of the order confirmation. If you did not, I would just try to remember when you called and use this thread as a guide.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 5, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > darn it, i wonder how to guage phone orders...=((
> ...



thanks for the advice, i dont see an email for that cuz it was placed over the phone, the confirmation came one day later, but on the BH page it says it was ordered on the 14th of March. I believed I ordered 3-4 hours after preorders started in BH. they told me twice that I should get it in the shipment on friday though, so hopefully they arent lying.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > darn it, i wonder how to guage phone orders...=((
> ...



The numbering scheme for phone orders seems different - one digit, and no obvious relationship between the two numbering schemes.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 5, 2012)

I have placed phone orders on occasion with B&H when I have a few questions about the product. When I place the order, I immediately get an order confirmation via email (probably because they have it in their system) exactly like I do when I place the order online. 

I think the numbers are different so they can track where the order was placed in the system.. Internet, phone, in-person etc.

I can't imagine that phone ordering somehow slows or speeds up how fast the order gets put into fulfillment after the credit card has been verified.


----------



## Rukes (Jul 5, 2012)

I ordered online 3/14 2:34PM PST, order # xxxx8899xx

Looks like I just missed the cutoff for the first shipment.

B&H said they expect a second shipment on Friday, however they might not have time to get any out until Monday. So there shouldn't be a long wait for the rest of us who ordered the day of!


----------



## lethalfalcon (Jul 5, 2012)

I ordered online 3/16 at 6:23pm EST, order #1019913xxx

I can almost guarantee I'm not going to be in the first few shipments, but I do hope I'm not going to have to wait another two months to get this camera. I've been waiting too long dagnabbit!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 5, 2012)

I really think the way this is going is that the pre-orders are stacked up and loaded on the 14-16 of March. After that it was probably much more casual and dispersed ordering. The pros and people with the money that really wanted it, ordered it, and after that maybe people deciding here and there ordered. Does anybody remember how long it took them to get their 1Ds III or 1D Mark IV? What if you waited a month after it was available, how many months did it take to actually get it?


----------



## devank (Jul 5, 2012)

crazy!


Erik S. Klein said:


> devank said:
> 
> 
> > 3/14 11:00 AM PST
> ...


----------



## eason_c (Jul 6, 2012)

I ordered mine on March 20th, I guess I won't see mine for awhile.


----------



## StantonS (Jul 6, 2012)

3/14 3:50pm et 

From online chat yesterday:

"We are expecting the shipment by end of this week, your order will be filled with this shipment.

I am not sure when the order will ship out since it still take time for our receiving department to process the shipment"

Update: delivered to California 10:28 PT 7/10 ;D


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im hoping to hear good news from BH tomorrow. :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 6, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> Im hoping to hear good news from BH tomorrow. :



Speaking of B&H and Adorama................WHERE'S MY 200 F/2L?????

Sorry. Couldn't resist. (It's out of stock both places :-[)


----------



## SDsc0rch (Jul 6, 2012)

just gonna throw this out there...

based on historical experience (1D3, 1D4.. do those release period experiences apply?) approx when can we expect the 1DX to become generally available?

i understand pre-orders must be fulfilled - but i only just late last month came up with the funds for this

anyway, i know that nobody "knows" -- just asking the general question..


----------



## kowalski (Jul 6, 2012)

After spending some time scanning through several topics I could find only 2 people claiming to have shipping information from B&H. Both of those posts mentioned have a order time later than many other posters, including mine. 

So the question is, did B&H really receive and ship the cameras they claimed they would, and do they really honor preorders in the order received? Or is there posters that provide false information (like some of my coworkers suggested me to do) just to mess with peoples expectations?

Regardless, at this point I am growing slightly disappointed considering the fact that I could have had a 1D X on 07/03 from a small dealer if I would not have pleged loyalty to B&H, whom I did most of my business with, except for my 1DS Mark III which I got from a small dealer months before it was widely available on B&H.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 6, 2012)

I asked again today, and once again they confirmed that my order will be fulfilled next week. Crossing my fingers!! 8)


----------



## jcbjr (Jul 6, 2012)

order confirmation rec'd 3/14 ~10:45pm. was told by rep that they hope to ship my camera within a week.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 6, 2012)

Spoke to a rep today and he was really not in the mood to help or he really doesn't have a clue when the next batch will be coming. This said I must just add that I find it EXTREMELY difficult to believe that they have no clue when the next batch will arrive. The rep insisted that Canon decides when they get a batch and they have no idea when the next batch will come.

So Canon is sending out boxes of very expensive cameras to suppliers and the suppliers don't know if they should expect some or not?? So if you stand outside the suppliers store and sign for the delivery of a box full of cameras as if you owned the store, the supplier will never know because they weren't expecting a shipment???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> So Canon is sending out boxes of very expensive cameras to suppliers and the suppliers don't know if they should expect some or not?? So if you stand outside the suppliers store and sign for the delivery of a box full of cameras as if you owned the store, the supplier will never know because they weren't expecting a shipment???



Don't worry, Mr. UPS Freight driver, sir. We're just transferring this pallet of cameras to another warehouse for distribution. That's it...just put it right in my unmarked truck...


----------



## Crapking (Jul 6, 2012)

Online order on 3/14 12:50 EST 1019886xxx

Received email with shipping info on 7/4, with a tracking number, but it wasn't until yesterday 7/5, when the label was processed at UPS with a scheduled 7/6 delivery ( I paid for next day air)
This AM when I checked on status - UPS tracking was updated for scheduled delivery 7/9, and still no scan other than the original, it has not been picked up by UPS yet, ugh....


----------



## kowalski (Jul 6, 2012)

I just had a chat with someone at B&H and he said they are still waiting for the shipment that was supposed to show up on Tuesday.

I also called a local dealer and they said they are out right now but told me to check in first of next week...


----------



## Crapking (Jul 6, 2012)

kowalski said:


> I just had a chat with someone at B&H and he said they are still waiting for the shipment that was supposed to show up on Tuesday.



So they charged my CC and purchased a Ups shipping label, with tracking # before receiving stock???? 
I hope not, I'm really hoping they just received SO MANY that they couldn't process them all on the holiday with a smaller workforce and are just a day behind managing their inventory. Or more likely, they are too busy live chatting with disappointed loyalists


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 6, 2012)

MY ORDER IS FINALLY PROCESSING!!!! but *$#&$)(#&$)(&#kkkk.....because of my wrong billing address now its sitting waiting for me to change it on Sunday before it can get shipped. Does anyone know if this will affect my queue number, or will BH hold on to my camera and wait for me to confirm the billing address before it ships out next week? Appreciate all your comments and help!=)


----------



## StantonS (Jul 6, 2012)

Just checked B&H status again. CC has now been charged as of 11:55 PT. Order status now shows In stock, order sent to warehouse.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2012)

StantonS said:


> Order status now shows In stock, order sent to warehouse.



Mine, too. ;D Still says 'Pending...' for the tracking number.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 6, 2012)

kowalski said:


> I just had a chat with someone at B&H and he said they are still waiting for the shipment that was supposed to show up on Tuesday.
> 
> I also called a local dealer and they said they are out right now but told me to check in first of next week...



Yip... it's in the back of Neuro's umarked truck


----------



## ppritchett (Jul 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> StantonS said:
> 
> 
> > Order status now shows In stock, order sent to warehouse.
> ...



Mine as well. Phone Ordered 3/14 around 1pm Eastern


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> StantonS said:
> 
> 
> > Order status now shows In stock, order sent to warehouse.
> ...



hmmm... is this on the B&H order page? Mine still says Backordered and my order was just before yours...


----------



## devank (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got mine today! ;D


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine says the same as Neuros and StantonS!


----------



## Ontos Marine (Jul 6, 2012)

Just received confirmation from B&H my 1dx will ship on Monday. Order sent to warehouse and I have a pending charge on my credit card so I know that Tuesday I should have it my hand. Just for info order placed on 3/14/12 and is #10198874XX.
Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds like those who ordered on 3/14 will be getting their cameras soon! Congrats you all!

As for the thread, I have not read anything that contradicts the updated status at the top. 

Has anyone ordered later than 3/14 6PM EST that has received positive indication their camera will ship soon?

Thanks!


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 6, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Mine says the same as Neuros and StantonS!



I just checked and mine too! (or mine four?)

I'm assuming, being 5:00P in NY/NJ, that it'll be on its way Monday or thereabouts. Sounds like Wednesday delivery for me...


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 6, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Mine says the same as Neuros and StantonS!



May I ask where it will be shipped to? My order was placed b4 Neuro's and the status is still showing as "Backordered". It will ship to CA and it has been paid when I placed the order...


----------



## gary samples (Jul 6, 2012)

I ordered 3/14/12 1:47 no news from B&H 3801052XX and the status is still showing as "Backordered


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> StantonS said:
> 
> 
> > Order status now shows In stock, order sent to warehouse.
> ...



I don't have 1D X on pre-order, but it's kinda fun to see people getting  on their pre-order.

Have fun with new toy guys ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 6, 2012)

gary samples said:


> I ordered 3/14/12 1:47 no news from B&H 3801052XX



I'd check on the order page.

B&H hasn't sent me anything yet other than their regularly scheduled "item on backorder" emails. I've had to seek out whatever info I've gotten to date.

Your order number (a phone order, I presume?) is lower than mine and you ordered a bit earlier in the day so, in theory, yours should be in the same state as mine or further along...

Good luck!


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 6, 2012)

This is a little scary. On 6/22/12, I got an email from B&H saying the item had ordered on 3/14/12 was still backordered.

Based on the notes in this thread, I logged into my account to try to check the status of my order. The only thing I see, however, are "completed/shipped" orders. I don't see my pending one.

Hopefully, I'm just missing something 8|

Thanks.

Shawn L.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 7, 2012)

Regarding timelines of the 1D Mark IV and even fruther back, the 1Ds Mark III, what kind of timeline do you think say, you placed your order in May or June? How many months guestimate?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> hmmm... is this on the B&H order page? Mine still says Backordered and my order was just before yours...



Yes, in my order history. I placed my order at around 6 pm Eastern time on 3/14.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm... is this on the B&H order page? Mine still says Backordered and my order was just before yours...
> ...



 That is exactly the page I am looking at and I placed my order JUST before yours. My order number is 1019888xxx (close to 1019888000) but my status is definately still showing as "Backorder"

No idea what the heck is going on here...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > hhelmbold said:
> ...



Me either. CA for you is Canada, not California, I presume, based on your statement that you paid when you ordered (policy for international orders, domestic orders are charged when shipped)? 

If I had a cynical bone in my body, I might think they would give some priority to domestic orders, where by fulfilling them they can collect their money, over international orders, where they already have your money. Ok, let's be honest - something like 75-80% of the bones in my body are cynical.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 7, 2012)

gary samples said:


> SWEEET
> Thank you for your orderprint 420 Ninth Avenue New York, NY 10001 Toll Free: 1.800.606.6969 Phone: 212.444.6615 www.bhphotovideo.com
> Date: 03/14/2012
> Order #: 3801052xx Order Type: PHONE Order Status: In stock, order sent to warehouse Thank You For Your Order • Invoice #3801052xx
> ...



Which is strange, because it looks like I placed my order earlier - order # 3801043xx - but my order still shows backordered...


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 7, 2012)

Adding some B&H information from another thread to try to keep it all in one place.



D n L Photography said:


> I also ordered the evening of the 14th and have been told that I won't make it out of the first shipment, and maybe not the next.





DHaass said:


> I also ordered mine on 3/14/12 in the evening (just after 9:30 CST). What I was told is it was after business hours, so they considered it ordered on 3/15/12. My order number is 101989xxxx.
> 
> They cannot give me any shipping or delivery date for my order. The fact of the matter is they don't know.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 7, 2012)

I would like to add some information to the top of this topic for new visitors that might also help. 

From what I am hearing here; am I wrong to infer that B&H has been filling orders from two shipments from Canon?

This meaning that the third shipment they receive should serve those who ordered AFTER 6PM EST on 3/14. 

Does this sound correct?

Also, please post if you have received a tracking number.. that would be most helpful!


----------



## pup73 (Jul 7, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> I would like to add some information to the top of this topic for new visitors that might also help.
> 
> From what I am hearing here; am I wrong to infer that B&H has been filling orders from two shipments from Canon?
> 
> ...



That sounds correct; that's essentially what I was told by a b&h csr. Seems like I missed the initial two allotments by 5 hours. 

-c


----------



## DHaass (Jul 7, 2012)

Just in pure numbers and times:
Lowest order number I've seen here from afternoon calls is 12:50pm EST with 1019886xxx.
My order number from 9:25pm CST with 1019892xxx.

That's in the order of 5,000+ camera bodies difference. That's a lot of camera bodies, and no one knows how big the shipments are until they hit the loading dock.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 7, 2012)

Ahhh...I didn't think of that. Good point, but it seems like most of the volume for that day and evening seems to be 1D X related. Either way I'm still on back order, and I don't think I'll see it any time before the next two weeks.


----------



## lethalfalcon (Jul 7, 2012)

It's also entirely possible that they don't use fully sequential ordering on their invoices. With larger sale systems, you have to worry about multiple systems all trying to add records at the same time, and they may have a database cluster, as well. So, different servers would use different numbers for the last digit. It may be that they only got 500 orders, and the last digit is there to ensure there are no collisions on the order number.

At least, I certainly hope so, or the order I placed on 3/16 might just be my Christmas present. :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

DHaass said:


> Just in pure numbers and times:
> Lowest order number I've seen here from afternoon calls is 12:50pm EST with 1019886xxx.
> My order number from 9:25pm CST with 1019892xxx.
> 
> That's in the order of 5,000+ camera bodies difference. That's a lot of camera bodies, and no one knows how big the shipments are until they hit the loading dock.



That would only be true if every single order placed with B&H that day was for a 1D X...I sincerely doubt that's the case.


----------



## victorwol (Jul 7, 2012)

Order 10199208xx I might be lucky and get it before Christmas.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> DHaass said:
> 
> 
> > Just in pure numbers and times:
> ...



I'm not saying it's so; it seems a pretty good possibility though, considering the angst that's been shown on this forum over one camera body. You would think half of the Canon owners ordered one. At $6800 I don't see how that many could afford it or could explain to their spouses why they needed it. 

I hope your point is closer to being right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

I really doubt there were a large number of 1D X orders. Consider - there are less than 20 people on CR forums (maybe 10 or less, I haven't counted) posting about preordering a 1D X on 3/14. That's out of close to 1300 members here counting only those with 10 or more posts. 

Soon after 3/14 when people posted a few times and order numbers, I looked over my order history, and a back-of-envelope estimate showed that orders on 3/14 were at about the same pace as any other day.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm not saying it's so; it seems a pretty good possibility though, considering the angst that's been shown on this forum over one camera body. You would think half of the Canon owners ordered one. At $6800 I don't see how that many could afford it or could explain to their spouses why they needed it. 

I hope your point is closer to being right. 
[/quote]

Yeah it does seem like a surprising number of people placed Pre-orders for this camera; im number 50 on my local "small" dealer's list. 50!?!?

-c


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

I should say, 'large number' is relative. Compared to the 5DIII, the numbers are small.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I should say, 'large number' is relative. Compared to the 5DIII, the numbers are small.



At almost twice the price I guess it's not surprising. Plenty of griping over the $3500 too. Well, hope you get yours soon and mine follows not too far behind the rest.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> I just had a chat with someone at B&H and he said they are still waiting for the shipment that was supposed to show up on Tuesday.



Looks like I was misled to say the least. And as happy as I am for people that have or are about to receive their orders, as disappointed I am to see that B&H apparently is shipping weborders that have been posted after my phone order was placed, especially after being told last Tuesday that my order should ship either on the 5th or the 6th of July. And as a matter of fact, I don't recall seeing people with phone orders posting any shipping information, but I might have missed tha.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> kowalski said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a chat with someone at B&H and he said they are still waiting for the shipment that was supposed to show up on Tuesday.
> ...



I am one of those with phone orders, and my status is now "new order processing". because of my dumbness of forgetting to change the address on my credit card, they put a pending hold on the product, and hence I will be calling them tomorrow to quickly process it. Hope that it will be shipping on monday!!I will keep you posted if mine ships.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I wake up this morning to a new email from b&h...

The canned response you get informing you that one of your items remains on backorder. For a minutes my hopes were up 

-c


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

Got the same email this morrning...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2012)

I didn't get that email.  They pack on Sunday and Monday for shipment on Monday... that's two B&H business days for them to get my 1D X onto the loading dock...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 8, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> kowalski said:
> 
> 
> > kowalski said:
> ...



an update: My order went through now!
3801408**	03/14/2012 PHONE In stock, order sent to warehouse Pending... $6799.00
Tuesday delivery whoo!!


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh and btw i found that email verification of the time that i placed the orders to give you guys who used phone to order a chance to gauge where you are at. This is my timing:March 14, 2012 4:14:15 PM EDT. Gdluck to those waiting!


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

Called in at 1:42 PM EDT, got the order confirmation email at 1:49 PM EDT, order # 3801043xx and it still shows backorder


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

Not that it really matters, but this is a chat that I just had with the same person that told me 2 days ago that they were still waiting for last Tuesday's shipment (I know, a loyal customer clogging up the system...)

Me : I see that orders placed AFTER my order for the 1D X are being fulfilled/shipped, and I am wondering why this is happening.
B&H: Hello you. My name is xxx, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
Me: Thanks
B&H: Please allow me a moment while I look into this for you.
Me: No worries
B&H: I have looked into this issue for you, and I see that at this point we have shipped all the 1DX's that we received from Canon. These cameras are being shipped in the order that the orders were placed here at B&H. At this point we are still waiting on the manufacturer for more information as to when the next shipment should be coming.
B&H: I apologize for the inconvenience that this is causing you.
Me: But I see on a public forum that some people that ordered hours after me are about to receive their cameras?
B&H: I can only advise you of the information available here at B&H, and i can assure you that these cameras are being shipped in the order that these orders were recieved here at B&H.
Me: Is the battery that I ordered with the camera on backorder?
B&H: No, that is available.
Me: One last thing, I shipped in some used equipment 3 weeks ago to be credited towards the ID X and haven't heard anything except that the equipment was received, is this slowing down the processing of my order and when can I expect an update from the used equipment department?
Me: quote # xxxxxx 
B&H: If you would like I could connect you with that department that would be able to address your inquiry.
Me: ok, thanks
B&H has left the session.
Please wait while we find an agent from the Used Photography Sales department to assist you.
You have been connected to B&H.
B&H: Hi
Me: Hi
Me: I send in some used equipment, quote # xxxxxx, and would like to check on the status
B&H: CS is closed today please try back tomorrow
Me: ok, thanks

...


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> Not that it really matters, but this is a chat that I just had with the same person that told me 2 days ago that they were still waiting for last Tuesday's shipment (I know, a loyal customer clogging up the system...)
> 
> Me : I see that orders placed AFTER my order for the 1D X are being fulfilled/shipped, and I am wondering why this is happening.
> B&H: Hello you. My name is xxx, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.
> ...



B&H have made a stuff up with these orders and will not admit it. My order was also placed before several other people on this forum and it is still on backorder. No one at B&H can tell me what went wrong and I get the typical answer every single time that they have a "first come first serve" policy and if other people received it then they must have ordered from a different store.

I am fed up with this and leaving for London on the 15th without a 1D X thanks to B&H. So I am cancelling my order with them seeing that I will only be back after the Olympics and will take my chances elsewhere. B&H will never see me again! But they will hear from me!


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 8, 2012)

After a long chat with B&H I got this answer :

_Me: So explain to me how a higher order number than mine could have been included in the shipment? 
B&H: The order numbers have nothing to do with the time that the order was placed. _


Find this hard to believe - but take it for what it's worth


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 8, 2012)

pup73 said:


> So I wake up this morning to a new email from b&h...
> 
> The canned response you get informing you that one of your items remains on backorder. For a minutes my hopes were up



Same here.

Scared me for a second but then I checked the order number and it's for the 24-70 II. I'll be getting a few more of thsoe before they finally ship...


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> After a long chat with B&H I got this answer :
> 
> _Me: So explain to me how a higher order number than mine could have been included in the shipment?
> B&H: The order numbers have nothing to do with the time that the order was placed. _
> ...



Hard to believe, indeed. Order # 3801043xx, 03/14, 1:42pm EDT status backorder, order # 3801052xx, 03/14, 1:47pm EDT, to be shipped on Monday, order # 3801408xx, 03/14, 4:14pm EDT, to be shipped on Monday...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> Hard to believe, indeed.



Except that in your case...



kowalski said:


> Me: One last thing, I shipped in some used equipment 3 weeks ago to be credited towards the ID X and haven't heard anything except that the equipment was received, is this slowing down the processing of my order and when can I expect an update from the used equipment department?



Did you provide a payment method to cover the full $6799 cost of the 1D X? If not, and the proceeds from the sale of your used items are needed to offset part of the 1D X cost, I'd say without a doubt that's going to hold up your order, until you receive the credit. 



gary samples said:


> I did a live chat with B&H and my order 3/14/12 1:47 pm # 3801052xx will ship monday



I was just told the same, web order 1019890xxx, placed 3/14 ~6p Eastern.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Did you provide a payment method to cover the full $6799 cost of the 1D X? If not, and the proceeds from the sale of your used items are needed to offset part of the 1D X cost, I'd say without a doubt that's going to hold up your order, until you receive the credit.



Method of payment was provided (and still shows at the tracking website) upon ordering on 03/14, the used equipment was given the option to get reimbursed by check or payed towards the 1D X, since there wasn't even a delivery date when i shipped in the used equipment.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 8, 2012)

kowalski said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > After a long chat with B&H I got this answer :
> ...



Man, sorry to hear that, I think this is not the case with only BH but with other companies as well. When I ordered the RMBP from Apple, and followed the forums of buyers of the RMBP, there were quite a lot of cases with people ordering right after Keynote, and not receiving them even though people who ordered 1 or 2 days after receiving the new RMBP first. They all have the same specs too. I will be updating when I have a tracking number available. Meanwhile, keep checking back with BH, no idea why that happened.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 8, 2012)

And the sad part is, I got an email from another place were had a cancelled preorder on 07/02, asking me if I still want it, since they had 1 in stock, but I decided to be loyal to B&H...


----------



## D n L Photography (Jul 8, 2012)

I ordered around 9:30 pm EST on 3/14/12. I got an email this morning with the typical line, 
"One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't 
yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any 
inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted periodically." :-[ :'(


----------



## NewShooter (Jul 9, 2012)

OK....I know most of you ordered your 1dx back in March or before. I waited for several reasons which included I'm a less experienced buyer, I wanted to hear feedback on the product. My order date was 6/24/12. The reason I'm posting is to help you earlier buyers with a complete picture of how B&H are responding to all customers. I received this email this morning...btw, I live in Valley Forge, Pennsylvania. EMAIL: One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't
yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any
inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted periodically.

We appreciate your patience and patronage. Feel free to contact us with any
questions or comments about this order.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2012)

NewShooter said:


> The reason I'm posting is to help you earlier buyers with a complete picture of how B&H are responding to all customers. I received this email this morning...btw, I live in Valley Forge, Pennsylvania. EMAIL: One or more items from this purchase are still out of stock as we haven't
> yet received the merchandise from our supplier. We are sorry for any
> inconvenience this may have caused. We will keep you posted periodically.
> 
> ...



I, and probably everyone else who pre-ordered a 1D X, 24-70 II, or any other product currently on backorder from B&H, receives that email every couple of weeks until the item ships.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 9, 2012)

mine is shipped today :

Date: 03/14/2012
Order #: 3801408**
Order Type: PHONE
Shipping Method: UPS Ground
Order Status: Shipped

got a tracking number!=)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> mine is shipped today
> got a tracking number!



Me, too - got the email 8 minutes ago. 

Date: 03/14/2012
Order #: 1019890xxx
Order Type: WEB
Shipping Method: UPS Ground
Order Status: Shipped

Scheduled Arrival Date: 07/10/12

;D


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > mine is shipped today
> ...



Great news! we both get it on the same day=) Have fun with urs! ;D


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 9, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> mine is shipped today :



Same here. Tracking number for Wednesday delivery via 2 day air.

It's gonna be a long week...


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone else's tracking number not work, or is it just that it is a new order and / or UPS's website hasn't updated for it?


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 9, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Does anyone else's tracking number not work, or is it just that it is a new order and / or UPS's website hasn't updated for it?



yup, its because its a new order, they dont get processed that fast. But you can see the expected delivery date in the email that BH sent you.


----------



## jcbjr (Jul 9, 2012)

congratulations to today's shippees. would you kindly let us know when your orders were placed? thanks!


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jul 9, 2012)

jcbjr said:


> congratulations to today's shippees. would you kindly let us know when your orders were placed? thanks!


5 or 6 P.M. Eastern on March 14.


vinfung88 said:


> coltsfreak18 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else's tracking number not work, or is it just that it is a new order and / or UPS's website hasn't updated for it?
> ...


Ah ok, good.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for the update guys. Enjoy your cameras when they arrive!!!

I have updated the information at the top of the thread for those newcomers who would like an idea of where things stand. 

Next up on the agenda is to find out when the next shipment is due to arrive and find out the order timeframe that will be filled. 

If anyone who ordered 3/14/12 AFTER 6PM has any updates on the their status, please post and I will update the information. 

To recap, orders placed on 3/14 up to 6PM EST have been filled. Orders placed after this time are status UNKNOWN.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2012)

jcbjr said:


> congratulations to today's shippees. would you kindly let us know when your orders were placed? thanks!



3/14, ~6pm Eastern time.


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 9, 2012)

jcbjr said:


> congratulations to today's shippees. would you kindly let us know when your orders were placed? thanks!



sure thing. order # 3801408xx, 03/14, 4:14pm EDT


----------



## DHaass (Jul 9, 2012)

Ordered 3/14 at 9:25pm CST with #1019892xxx. Received an email at 5:11pm CST Sunday 7/8/12 from B&H that they had not received the merchandise from their supplier. It was still on backorder.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 9, 2012)

jcbjr said:


> congratulations to today's shippees. would you kindly let us know when your orders were placed? thanks!



3/14/2012 at 12:31 PST (3:31 EST) by phone.


----------



## cfargo (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered 3/21 from B&H and I have tracking.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 9, 2012)

cfargo said:


> I ordered 3/21 from B&H and I have tracking.



Uh really?!? I don't want to be cynical...but really? I ordered 11p EST 3/14 and they still don't know when they're next shipment is coming in

-c


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2012)

cfargo said:


> I ordered 3/21 from B&H and I have tracking.



Sure you don't mean 3/14? FWIW, your order number is lower than vinfung88's.


----------



## cfargo (Jul 9, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> cfargo said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered 3/21 from B&H and I have tracking.
> ...



I had told my B&H sales rep that I wanted one way back before they started taking pre-orders. I was in Africa without internet access when they started taking preorders. The rep had emailed me to see if I still wanted to order one and it wasn't until the 21st before I could get back to her. Looking up the order on B&H's site it shows an order date of 3/21.


----------



## cbjetboy (Jul 9, 2012)

I ordered mine on 3/14/2012 around 11:30PM CST. I received my tracking number 7/4/2012. It should arrive tomorrow per UPS tracking. Order number XXXX8856XX.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 9, 2012)

cbjetboy said:


> I ordered mine on 3/14/2012 around 11:30PM CST. I received my tracking number 7/4/2012. It should arrive tomorrow per UPS tracking. Order number XXXX8856XX.



Your order number doesn't seem to jive with known order numbers and email confirmation times. Is it possible that you could check your email on that date and verify the time you received confirmation? Just wondering if you have the AM/PM mixed up. 

Thanks!


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 9, 2012)

> I had told my B&H sales rep that I wanted one way back before they started taking pre-orders. I was in Africa without internet access when they started taking preorders. The rep had emailed me to see if I still wanted to order one and it wasn't until the 21st before I could get back to her. Looking up the order on B&H's site it shows an order date of 3/21.



There seem to be many circumstances with your order that most people here would not encounter. 

You must have a close relationship/revolving account with the sales staff at B&H for them to put an order in the system while you are away on business. I don't doubt your account of how it happened, but this doesn't change the fact that people who ordered well before 3/21 are still getting unknown status.

So far, info at the top holds true (at least based on this forum and people who are posting)


----------



## cfargo (Jul 9, 2012)

I do have a relationship where I just send an email to my rep and she sends me what I ask for. B&H has been great to me. She may have put my order in as a "quote" on the 14th then converted the quote to an order once she got the confirmation from me using the quote date as my placeholder in line. I love my 5D Mk III so much I don't know that I will keep the 1Dx.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't know if all my complaining (and I did more than I posted here...) helped my situation or B&H changed my status so it would stop me from calling them - this morning I was told "it is impossible that anybody received any notifications because there was no shipment", until I mentioned a public forum and then I was told "my order time must have been different because there is no way to cheat the system", but I just got an email, notificating me of a change of status to "in stock, order send to warehouse". 

Maybe there is hope after all...I will update if I receive an actual tracking #.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome Kowalski! Glad to hear it worked out!! Keep us posted.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 9, 2012)

Just got the tracking #, it is happening 

order # 3801043xx, 3/14, 1:42pm EDT


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2012)

3/14/12 1:47 3801052xx
I have a tracking # Wednesday, 07/11/2012, By End of Day
8) and Then I will go missing for a few days LOL


----------



## Crapking (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait a minute Mr. Postman, I forgot to thank you personally for the little black box that showed up on my desk this am. Sure glad my front office staff who signed for it didn't open my box, and even more glad Neuro wasn't there with HIS truck. 

Full comparisons with other bodies soon to follow, but over lunch I shot same centerpiece with 5d3 and 1Dx using same settings , and first thing I noticed, using Av, evaluative metering, single point, single Shot focusing, the 1Dx metered to slightly different/faster shutter speeds across Iso range 100-100,000. 
Haven't pixel peeped yet , but trying to achieve same settings was hard. W/o EC, the 1Dx was 1/3-1 stop faster in AV mode. 

Also ISo to 6400, 12,800 was very clean in Jpeg ( though I S___ both raw/jpg), I haven't developed yet in LR, though nice to know LR 4.1 opened native raw flawlessly!!


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 10, 2012)

A miracle happened and my order was changed from backordered to a tracking number... right after I spoke to a representative from B&H telling me they don't know when the next shipment is coming. Wednesday is play day!


----------



## victorwol (Jul 10, 2012)

hhelmbold said:


> A miracle happened and my order was changed from backordered to a tracking number... right after I spoke to a representative from B&H telling me they don't know when the next shipment is coming. Wednesday is play day!



what was your order number? I feel like a 5 years old kid waiting for Santa....


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 10, 2012)

victorwol said:


> hhelmbold said:
> 
> 
> > A miracle happened and my order was changed from backordered to a tracking number... right after I spoke to a representative from B&H telling me they don't know when the next shipment is coming. Wednesday is play day!
> ...



My order number is 1019888xxx - But B&H told me the account nr has nothing to do with the time it was placed (still don't believe it as my order was placed at 3:29 EST and my number is lower than neuro's who was at 6pm roughly if I recall correctly) - I think I fell exactly between the 2 shipments and that is where the glitch came in. But all is good and I will have it tomorrow!!


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 10, 2012)

waiting anxiously for UPS to arrive :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2012)

vinfung88 said:


> waiting anxiously for UPS to arrive :



UPS shows mine as delivered to my work location in Boston, and I just got an email from our internal delivery personnel that a package was delivered outside my office.

Unfortunately, I'm 270 miles from my office right now, on a business trip (flew down this morning, flying back tonight). Ironically, I'm only ~55 miles from the B&H Superstore...


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > waiting anxiously for UPS to arrive :
> ...



haha such irony. I myself live 4.7 mile from BH, yet I have been waiting since yesterday since 1DX shipped as well haha. oh well, they are already on its way, have fun with yours when you get back! 8)


----------



## cbjetboy (Jul 10, 2012)

cbjetboy said:


> I ordered mine on 3/14/2012 around 11:30PM CST. I received my tracking number 7/4/2012. It should arrive tomorrow per UPS tracking. Order number XXXX8856XX.



It arrived today by UPS at 1:30PM CST. P.S. This sucker is fast!


----------



## cbjetboy (Jul 10, 2012)

DrDeano said:


> cbjetboy said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine on 3/14/2012 around 11:30PM CST. I received my tracking number 7/4/2012. It should arrive tomorrow per UPS tracking. Order number XXXX8856XX.
> ...



You were right.  Typo. I meant 11:30AM CST...at lunch.


----------



## kowalski (Jul 10, 2012)

Got mine in this morning, just done charging the battery and getting the basic set up done, and I am loving it!

At this point I would like to thank the OP DrDeano for starting this topic, without it I would have not known or had prove that my order got skipped and I'd still be anxiously waiting...


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 10, 2012)

kowalski said:


> At this point I would like to thank the OP DrDeano for starting this topic, without it I would have not known or had prove that my order got skipped and I'd still be anxiously waiting...



+1


----------



## vinfung88 (Jul 10, 2012)

got mine too at last =D time to put this beastly machine into its full use!! Happy shooting everyone! 8)


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 11, 2012)

kowalski said:


> At this point I would like to thank the OP DrDeano for starting this topic, without it I would have not known or had prove that my order got skipped and I'd still be anxiously waiting...



I'm glad to have helped!! 

Canon could learn a thing or two about communication I think. I am really disappointed how this camera series was handled from October 2011 until now.

Can't wait to see the pics from all the happy 1DX owners in the days to come.

As soon as we get more information about orders placed 3/14 after 6PM EST I will update the thread, until then: Happy waiting!


----------



## eason_c (Jul 11, 2012)

I ordered on March 20th and I know I won't get mine anytime soon, but for some reason, my order number is different than rest of your guy.. here is my order# 10199416XX. Anyway, I hope I will get mine soon.


----------



## hhelmbold (Jul 11, 2012)

eason_c said:


> I ordered on March 20th and I know I won't get mine anytime soon, but for some reason, my order number is different than rest of your guy.. here is my order# 10199416XX. Anyway, I hope I will get mine soon.



In one of my conversations with B&H I was also told the order numbers are unique to the day it was placed


----------



## bughunter (Jul 11, 2012)

I am keeping track in a xl sheet most of the user names/dates and order numbers from 3/14 - 3/16 (3/16 is my preorder date), pretty geeky, but I can tell you that the order numbers are progressing in chronological order.
Not by date.

I would share it in google docs but don't want anyone who doesn't want to participate or agree to be upset with me.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 11, 2012)

Bughunter, what's the highest number (and/or time, if you know it) that's shipped? I ordered on 3/14, but am still listed as "On backorder" 

Thanks.

Shawn L.


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 11, 2012)

bughunter said:


> I am keeping track in a xl sheet most of the user names/dates and order numbers from 3/14 - 3/16 (3/16 is my preorder date), pretty geeky, but I can tell you that the order numbers are progressing in chronological order.
> Not by date.



This is why it's beneficial to look at verified order confirmation times rather than order numbers. The order numbers DO increase in chronological order. Anyone who has a history of ordering with B&H can see that over time, the order numbers increase. We have verified on this site that they use different order numbering systems depending on your ordering channel (online, phone, in person etc) 

The one thing that has been consistent here is people who check their order confirmations and note the time can have a pretty good understanding of where they fall on the waiting list. We had one or two people who found this to be contrary and used the information to correct the problem with B&H and subsequently got them to get their orders shipped.

We can use order numbers to gauge the accuracy of order timing with what people are reporting. Check the AM/PM mix-up earlier. 

The information in this thread still hold true (unless we get information that proves otherwise) Orders placed 3/14 after 6PM EST do not have updates as to when they will have their cameras shipped. Orders placed prior to this have been filled and are either shipping or in the hands of the customers.


----------



## bughunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Bughunter, what's the highest number (and/or time, if you know it) that's shipped? I ordered on 3/14, but am still listed as "On backorder"
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Shawn L.



DrDeano is right on the money.


----------



## Shawn L (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks to you both.

Shawn L.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (Jul 11, 2012)

It arrived!

I get this:







Immediately after starting a 90+ minute conference call.

So over an hour later I collect this:






With this inside:






(I'm not thrilled about the dent in the box, but it shouldn't matter.)

And this inside of that:






And now I have to wait for this...


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 11, 2012)

Erik S. Klein said:


> It arrived!



Congratulations!


----------



## gary samples (Jul 11, 2012)

my 1dx is here !! I'm gone shooting !!!!!


----------



## devman (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone heard anything about the next estimated shipment from B&H?


----------



## pup73 (Jul 11, 2012)

devman said:


> Anyone heard anything about the next estimated shipment from B&H?



Nope. Last week I was told the next shipment would be sometime this week; now I'm being told it'll be "soon". Whatever that means. 

I encourage people here who are awaiting shipment to contact b&h early and often; maybe someone there eventually will be able to give us some more concrete info. 

-c


----------



## cbjetboy (Jul 12, 2012)

My Canon EOS 1DX, EF 85mm f1.2L Lens, EF 70-200 f2.8L II IS Lens and 600EX-RT Speedlite


----------



## JR (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> vinfung88 said:
> 
> 
> > waiting anxiously for UPS to arrive :
> ...



Did you get it yet? First impression?


----------



## jcbjr (Jul 12, 2012)

pup73 said:


> devman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard anything about the next estimated shipment from B&H?
> ...



i'm in about the same situation that you're in, pup- got an order confirm ~10:45pm on pi day. i'll be sure to keep you posted on anything i hear from b&h.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 12, 2012)

JR said:


> Did you get it yet? First impression?



It's awesome. ;D Honestly, my first impression was that I think the 1D X battery charger is bigger and better-build than the T1i that was my first dSLR. 

Been quite busy, haven't had much chance to shoot with it yet. Shooting a concert tomorrow night where I'll need to push the ISO quite a bit, AF in low light, etc. Will be a decent test...


----------



## JR (Jul 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get it yet? First impression?
> ...



Cool. Good luck and let us know first impression...cant wait to get mine!


----------



## m_w_berry (Jul 12, 2012)

One more data point:

3/16 101991xxxx

As of yesterday, no known ship date when I called B&H.


----------



## D n L Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

You have been connected to xxxxx. 

Me: Just wondering if you have any more info on my 1D x? do you have an estament when it might ship or when you all might be receiving more? 

B&H: Hello. My name is xxxxxxx, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry. 

ME: sure 

B&H: We have received a shipment but not enough to fill your order, Unfortunately, we do not have an estimated arrival date as to when the next shipment for this item will arrive in stock and when your order will be filled.

ME: so.... do you expect mine will be able to be filled with the next shipment... when ever it is? 

B&H: Most likely 

ME: Thank you so much for your help. 

B&H: Is there anything else I can help you with today? 

ME: Not unless you have a PERSONAL opinion when things might happen. 
I know the company only allows you to say so much 

B&H: I wish I had more information but unfortunately Canon does not provide us with any information as to when each and every shipment is being sent to us and how many units are in each shipment. Orders are being filled on a first come first serve basis. 

ME: Thank you. Have a great evening! 

B&H: We appreciate your business. Have a wonderful day!

Not sure what to make of it. I will be headed out west for a couple months mid next week.  Ordered 3/14 and got my confirmation at 9:33 Order #1019892xxx


----------



## JR (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, mine has shipped today and should be getting it Monday. Cant wait! Also decided to get the 600 flash with it.


----------



## D n L Photography (Jul 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Well, mine has shipped today and should be getting it Monday. Cant wait! Also decided to get the 600 flash with it.



So when did you order JR?


----------



## DHaass (Jul 13, 2012)

D n L Photography said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Well, mine has shipped today and should be getting it Monday. Cant wait! Also decided to get the 600 flash with it.
> ...



+1 on that question. I ordered at 9:25PM CST on 3/14, also 1019892xxx.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 13, 2012)

DHaass said:


> D n L Photography said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



++1; if it shipped today (Friday), doesn't that mean they received another shipment, and are now fulfilling orders outside the initial allocation?

-c


----------



## JR (Jul 13, 2012)

pup73 said:


> DHaass said:
> 
> 
> > D n L Photography said:
> ...



Hey guys, sorry I was so excited that I posted this on the wrong thread I guess. I did not order from B&H finally because I would have had to pay the full amount back in March. Instead I ordered the first day it was announced from a local store in Canada. So I am getting it from them, not B&H. Sorry once again!

But I am still happy I am getting it Monday! I will be able to compare first hand against the Nikon D4 since I also own that camera...


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 15, 2012)

Still showing backordered. Order confirm 3/14 at 9:30 #1019892***


----------



## Warrenl (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to take over the thread.

JR I would be very interested in your comparison between the 2 camera. On the fence as to replace my two 1DmkIV's.

Perhaps you can start a new thread!

Thanks




JR said:


> pup73 said:
> 
> 
> > DHaass said:
> ...


----------



## JR (Jul 15, 2012)

Warrenl said:


> Sorry to take over the thread.
> 
> JR I would be very interested in your comparison between the 2 camera. On the fence as to replace my two 1DmkIV's.
> 
> ...



I am certainly no expert to perform batteries of test and sample shots like others will do I am sure but I will be glad to share my perspective as a simple user (sample of 1)!

I am sure we should start seeing D4 vs. 1DX reviews real soon as well since there are not that many review on the D4 because I assume people were waiting for the 1DX. We should see something in dpreview, am sure Graig over here and other more competent users (compared to me) like Neuro will post their thoughts also. Brian over at "TDP" should have some insight soon as well since all these guys already have their 1DX...

Cheers.


----------



## atomicpunk (Jul 15, 2012)

This thread has gotten very junked up and difficult to follow.

Please update this thread with your order status:

This format is easy to tabulate:

*10199199xx online 3/18 12:50 EDT no known ship date (last updated 7/15)
10199416xx online 3/20 xx:xx EDT no known ship date (last updated 7/10)*

In the interests of keeping this focused on B&H order fulfillment tracking, can the other discussions be continued in separate threads?


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 16, 2012)

There has been no posted information to refute the information at the top of this thread. Apparently B&H did not receive a shipment last week OR people are not posting. My order from 3/16 still shows backordered and as of Friday (online chat) I was told there is no update.

I was so frustrated with the whole thing, I bought one from someone who ordered very early and didn't want it. Been playing with it since yesterday. 

Suffice it to say, those of you who ordered a 1DX will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## pup73 (Jul 16, 2012)

online order 3/14/12 at 11pm EST. just spoke to CSR. they now say check at the END of this week, and they MAY be able to tell when next shipment is coming in ???

-c


----------



## victorwol (Jul 17, 2012)

So no one else have received more of these from B&H ?? Ordered on the 18th I'm wondering if I'll get mine during 2012......


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 17, 2012)

Live Chat at 10:10 AM today

XXXXX: I do see a large shipment coming our way now, we hope to have it in within 7-14 days now!
Me: I know you are limited on what you can answer but do you see my order being covered in this shipment? I really appreciate your help
XXXXX: I do hope so... Again, we cannot confirm at this time but it definitely looks like it

I ordered at 9:30 3/14


----------



## TiCobra (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered from B&H on the 18th and I called this morning. Customer service said that they are supposed to be getting a fairly large shipment at the end of the week. He said that my order should be filled with this shipment.


----------



## devman (Jul 17, 2012)

After reading the last couple of posts here I did an online support session with B&H and inquired about my 1Dx I ordered on 03/21/12 - and was told there is a large shipment coming in by week's end and that my order "will" be covered.  So that's positive at least....


----------



## m_w_berry (Jul 17, 2012)

My order from 3/16 101991xxxx, has just changed from backordered to "In stock, order sent to warehouse". No tracking number yet.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 17, 2012)

My order also just changed. 3/14 at 9:30. I just got chills...


----------



## pup73 (Jul 17, 2012)

Moody Blues said:


> My order also just changed. 3/14 at 9:30. I just got chills...



same here. 

ordered [email protected] EST.

so...when are they gonna ship???

-c


----------



## pup73 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, just got off the chat with "ethan" from b&h. he says my camera should ship tomorrow...

this has been a long time coming...

-c


----------



## DHaass (Jul 18, 2012)

Received notice of charge to card at 6:15pm CST today for order #1019892xxx placed on 3/14 at 9:25pm CST was sent to warehouse for UPS 3 day delivery.


----------



## Moody Blues (Jul 18, 2012)

Also have my UPS tracking # for Friday delivery...


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's in stock right now at Canon Direct.
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_294066_-1?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------



## jcbjr (Jul 18, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> It's in stock right now at Canon Direct.
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_294066_-1?WT.mc_id=C126149



batteries also now in stock at canon direct


----------



## jcbjr (Jul 18, 2012)

rec'd from b&h tracking number for delivery tomorrow

ordered 3/14 ~10:45pm


----------



## pup73 (Jul 18, 2012)

jcbjr said:


> rec'd from b&h tracking number for delivery tomorrow
> 
> ordered 3/14 ~10:45pm



Same here!

Ordered 3/14 11pm EST


----------



## victorwol (Jul 18, 2012)

Chewy734 said:


> It's in stock right now at Canon Direct.
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10051_294066_-1?WT.mc_id=C126149



Be careful. Websiteb says in stock..l when about to check out says on back order....


----------



## victorwol (Jul 18, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > It's in stock right now at Canon Direct.
> ...



The thing says in stock until you are ready to pay says in small letter on on back order... Chatted with someone that confirmed it... So Canon website is really wrong.... Nothing on their warehouse to ship...


----------



## TiCobra (Jul 18, 2012)

This is getting really old! Canon needs to concentrate on getting their product out the door. Very limited supply. What does that mean? 10? 15?


----------



## DrDeano (Jul 18, 2012)

Updated thread. My order from 3/16 11:45 AM EST has shipped.

I don't need this camera as I bought one from someone here so I could have it for my vacation. 

If anyone wants to buy an unopened 1DX from me, PM me and we can chat. I expect to get the camera on Saturday.


----------



## devman (Jul 18, 2012)

So did anyone get a camera shipped that ordered afer March 16th? I ordered on the 21st and am told I should have it shipped by the end of the week but I think the initial shipment this week has been sent out it sounds like. Hoping they get a 2nd!


----------



## TiCobra (Jul 18, 2012)

I preordered on 18Mar (101991xxxx) and I understand that they are getting an additional large shipment either later this week or early next week which I was told I would probably be included in. However we shall see .........


----------



## victorwol (Jul 19, 2012)

TiCobra said:


> I preordered on 18Mar (101991xxxx) and I understand that they are getting an additional large shipment either later this week or early next week which I was told I would probably be included in. However we shall see .........



I'm extremely frustrated with B&H ..... In the last 3 years I purchased from the 17 L lenses, 4 camera bodies.... And many other stuff.... And frankly I can't get ANY info from them... Absolutely nothing.... Not only that.. I got a rep to day to finish the chat on my face.... When I was still talking to him....


----------



## DarkG (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, they did that with me too.... maybe they are super busy right now.....

But I think the problem is Canon......


----------



## eason_c (Jul 19, 2012)

I ordered mine on the 20th, hopefully I will get a tracking number soon.


----------



## DHaass (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine was ordered on 3/14 at 9:25pm CST (10:25pm EST). I did not receive an email from B&H saying my order had been filled on 7/17. I received an email on 7/17 at 7:15pm CST from my credit card company stating it had been charged $6,799 from B&H. I still have not received notice from B&H, but my order info when pulled up showed...In stock, sent to warehouse for UPS 3 day delivery. It is now 7/18 at 8:13 CST and B&H still shows in warehouse, no tracking # as of yet. 

So, if you really have a tracking number on an order later than that, you were lucky for whatever reason. I'll have to call them tomorrow to make sure it doesn't hit my front door and I'm not there to receive it.


----------



## Hekster1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ordered mine 4/16/12 order #1020189xxx... That means its going to be a while before I can have my order filled. Contacted B&H 4 or 5 times by phone to no avail. Was looking for some information like where do I stand on the list, how many 1Dx's they are expecting and when, etc. Everone was polite but mum. Does anyone know if these order #'s are unique to the 1Dx orders or they are random orders for anything ordered at B&H???


----------



## pup73 (Jul 19, 2012)

DHaass said:


> Mine was ordered on 3/14 at 9:25pm CST (10:25pm EST). I did not receive an email from B&H saying my order had been filled on 7/17. I received an email on 7/17 at 7:15pm CST from my credit card company stating it had been charged $6,799 from B&H. I still have not received notice from B&H, but my order info when pulled up showed...In stock, sent to warehouse for UPS 3 day delivery. It is now 7/18 at 8:13 CST and B&H still shows in warehouse, no tracking # as of yet.
> 
> So, if you really have a tracking number on an order later than that, you were lucky for whatever reason. I'll have to call them tomorrow to make sure it doesn't hit my front door and I'm not there to receive it.



Yeah that does sound odd. My camera is already on its way to my workplace (I'm having it delivered here). I'm only 1.5 hrs by car from b&h's warehouse, so their free UPS ground gets to me in one day. But it is odd that you have not gotten a shipment notification yet

-c


----------



## pup73 (Jul 19, 2012)

Delivered!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed289 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ordered 3/17 at 8 pm #101991xxxx

Status: still backordered as of 7/19/12
B&H rep stated he would bet his life mine would be from the next shipment they received.


----------



## devman (Jul 19, 2012)

Hahaha but I bet he didn't want to stake his life on when that order would be delivered huh?


----------



## victorwol (Jul 19, 2012)

I ordered on the 18th at night, my order was just charged on my card and says stock sent to warehouse.


----------



## devman (Jul 19, 2012)

My order was just confirmed and sent to the warehouse too!! Arrives early next week!! Woohoo.


----------



## ed289 (Jul 19, 2012)

devman said:


> Hahaha but I bet he didn't want to stake his life on when that order would be delivered huh?



Actually, you nailed it. He said actually wouldn't stake his life on anything, but was sure I would be part of the next shipment.

3pm update:

Just got a call from B&H with a credit card question. Camera is in and being shipped today.

_Order 101991xxxx March 17th 8pm._


----------



## victorwol (Jul 19, 2012)

Shipped... Have until Monday to think what to say to the wife ))))))


----------



## DHaass (Jul 19, 2012)

Finally received tracking # on 3/14 order 1019892xxx and email showing shipped. B&H charged my card on 7/17, showed in stock and sent to warehouse, pending UPS 3 day del'y. Finally shipped just now with Monday delivery. That should gie some of you an idea of wait time.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 19, 2012)

I Ordered two Canon LP-E4N Battery Packs for my 1Dx on 3/15/12 b&h sent them to the ware house sweet


----------



## eason_c (Jul 20, 2012)

I just received my tracking number. I ordered on March 19th.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 20, 2012)

To everybody who is still waiting for their 1DX.

I have been waiting, waiting, waiting ...... since March.

Fortunately, I finally got mine this week (Perth , Australia) and within minutes of using it, I forgot about all the pain of waiting, calling the suppliers etc...

The 1DX is as good as it gets !!

So, just hang in there, once you get your 1DX, the pain will be over and you will have the time of your life


----------



## luxyachts (Jul 20, 2012)

Order #: 10199441XX shipped last night

Looks like they got a large shipment moving through the back orders quickly.


----------

